# Updated Pictures of the Girls



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## emmy250h (Nov 20, 2009)

They are all adorable!!! I love danes, they have such clowns.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

We need to break out the real camera next time. iPhone doesn't seem to do as well in low lighting


----------



## Kristofski (Nov 18, 2009)

They are beautiful! Danes are another one of my favs. I tend to steer towards the German breeds myself.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Just beautiful elegant creatures arent they~ great danes! Just love that look on them sleek and elegant! Of course I love all doggies though but the sleekness of a great dane just impressive!
The bottom photo now there's a christmas card!
The dogs all look gorgeous!:biggrin: Too cute!:smile:


----------



## jenh22 (Sep 22, 2009)

Those are awesome pics, I love the one with all four sitting next to each other.


----------

